# New Safety Boot - Problems?



## mover1 (10 Oct 2007)

I was just issued with my new Cold Wet Weather Safety boot. 
It is a vast improvement from the old ones, and they are very comfortable. 
I have one problem with them though. 

When ever I walk the freakin things squeak.

 Its annoying and a bit embarrassing and I was wondering if anyone else is having the same problem.


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2007)

Is it the Vibram sole that's squeeking?
Does it squeek on all floor surfaces (concrete, linoleum, etc)?

is it possible that, once you have roughed up the sole, things will quiet down?


----------



## mover1 (10 Oct 2007)

It Squeaks on concrete, hardwood floors, CC 130 ramps, wet grass, linoleum, Muck, Horseshit, and sawdust.

I think its the insole.


----------



## geo (10 Oct 2007)

Might try a different innersole


----------



## R.O.S (10 Oct 2007)

As my part time job I do sell work boots, have been doing so for exactly 4 years coming this friday. Now I would need to hear what the sqeak is, but it can be two things. Either the insole, or the actual plate. Now Insoles very rarily emit any sound, but hardened ones like fiberglass arched support ones do tend to give an annoying sound. Now if you are looking for a good insole check the post I made http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28395/post-606128.html#msg606128.... If it is the plate, there is not much you can do about it. It happens when the steal is not glued properly and just moves around, there is no safety risk for this, but it is annoying. If it is a composite plate (higher grade of plastic) there is very little chance of a sound, but i have seen it happen..... so insole you can help, if its the plate, well try to replace it if you can but you cannot fix it and do not try to alter the plate (had a guy do it and well they did not meet the safety rating after that.).


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 Oct 2007)

They used to say if your boots squeek, it means that they haven't been paid for.  If you purchased them yourself, trying paying off your credit cards to see if that helps.  Don't know what you can do to ensure the supplier's invoice has been completely taken care of by DND.

Seriously, talcum powder between the insole/orthotic and the boot has worked in the past for me.  It works like a lubricant.


----------



## mover1 (13 Oct 2007)

OK I figured it out.

 the insoles have manufacturers labels on them. (I E Stickers between the insole and the boot proper)  
The one on the left insole is twice as large as the one on the right (hence the higher rate of noise from the left one) and once I removed them the squeak went away.


----------

